# Just wrapped up the standard American 20 hour work day.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sheesh, I just made a huge post that basically said I was working 16-17 hour days and am still flat busted, mentally, physically and emotionally drained.

Then the app lost it. Stupid app.

It is good to know I'm not the only one who is spinning their wheels trying to catch up.

This year my main problem is cash flow. I can't get the big jobs done quick enough to keep the money coming in and then I keep getting calls for the small and even tiny stuff. I never turn my real estate folks down, and the small glass shop referrals usually lead to bigger jobs.

I just hope that my good repeat customers who have been lost in the shuffle this summer understand. I literally do not have enough time, energy and mental capacity to keep up right now. Being overwhelmed is an understatement.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The hits don't stop! Check the time stamp sports fans, it is 3:30am and pouring rain. Just got in the door. 
I think I may have decided to try a more Leonardo style schedule from now on. I read that he never slept, he would only nap. 2 or 3 hours when you're tired. Don't get greedy. Don't break the rhythm. 


Feeling VinylHanger's pain right now. Today in a moment of clarity I realized when I can realistically take a weekend off to collect myself. September 5th. I have nothing booked for September 5th and I think I can finish what's on the slate before then. Also, my neighbor just invited me to a party on September 5th, so I guess that makes it official.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Works for a while....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

'
Golding, 44, has been working with top sleep scientist Dr Claudio Stampi, who was commissioned by Nasa to study sleep in high stress environments.

He elected to use single-handed sailors as the most appropriate medium.

And by monitoring sailors such as Golding and fellow Briton Ellen MacArthur, he has found that they can function well on a total of 4.5-5 hours sleep in a 24 hour period.

He can then tailor a sleep strategy to fit the individual.

"He's had a profound effect on me," said Golding.

"I've been able to shave at least an hour off my 24 hour sleep requirement for no loss of performance, and if anything even a little improvement.

And, says Golding, one of the most powerful strategies is "cluster napping".

"I never take longer than one hour and I quite frequently sleep in bursts of 17-18 minutes," he said.
' 


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/3972965.stm


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

hdavis said:


> '
> Golding, 44, has been working with top sleep scientist Dr Claudio Stampi, who was commissioned by Nasa to study sleep in high stress environments.
> 
> He elected to use single-handed sailors as the most appropriate medium.
> ...


Never been a nap guy. Haven't taken one for years. To me it seems like it would throw everything off. I've found that consistency is key. If I sleep til 9 on a Sunday morning it is a killer getting up the beginning of the week. For me a solid 7 hours/night is better for efficiency that pulling 20hr days here and there. That will drain me fast, though it feels good in the moment.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Never been a nap guy. Haven't taken one for years. To me it seems like it would throw everything off. I've found that consistency is key. If I sleep til 9 on a Sunday morning it is a killer getting up the beginning of the week. For me a solid 7 hours/night is better for efficiency that pulling 20hr days here and there. That will drain me fast, though it feels good in the moment.


Don't underestimate the refreshing power of a power nap. I take a lot of 10-20 minute naps. I think of it as rebooting my brain.:thumbup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Don't underestimate the refreshing power of a power nap. I take a lot of 10-20 minute naps. I think of it as rebooting my brain.:thumbup:



I uses to work with a guy who would gobble down his lunch. Then he'd lay down and cash out til lunch break was over. He could sleep anywhere.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I uses to work with a guy who would gobble down his lunch. Then he'd lay down and cash out til lunch break was over. He could sleep anywhere.


I'm the same way. I can be asleep in 2 minutes flat. Frustrates my wife. We'll be watching TV. Commercial comes on & I'm asleep before it's over.:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> I'm the same way. I can be asleep in 2 minutes flat. Frustrates my wife. We'll be watching TV. Commercial comes on & I'm asleep before it's over.:laughing:



That is probably one reason I don't nap. I don't fall asleep that quick. Especially during the day. Will probably change as I get older and busier but at 26 I'm still good with no naps.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Well today we have a much needed storm coming in. I decided yesterday to take it off and relax.

Well, taking it off is relative because yesterday the phone blew up. I have a project meeting at 9:30, then I have two more meetings after that. Then once my morning off is done, I have to move some of the warehouse out to my house in the rain, into the driveway since I have absolutely nowhere to put it and none of it is worth paying storage for.

Then at 4 I need to be at the warehouse to hopefully sell some of the stuff so we don't have to move it all.

Then I'll probably go rehang some hinges and doors this evening.

Sheesh, maybe I should have just went to work.

On a positive note, I am wearing my sneakers instead of my work boots.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> That is probably one reason I don't nap. I don't fall asleep that quick. Especially during the day. Will probably change as I get older and busier but at 26 I'm still good with no naps.


I learned it more or less young. 2-4 hours of sleep a night makes taking a 30 minute nap during the day if you have a few minutes a lot easier.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I learned it more or less young. 2-4 hours of sleep a night makes taking a 30 minute nap during the day if you have a few minutes a lot easier.


Hell, when I was 26, I was working for GC's building ground up & in the best shape of my life. Work all day, run till the wee hours of the morning. 4-5 hours sleep was the norm. Break time & lunch time found me in my truck taking a cat nap, so I could wash, rinse repeat it all over again the next day/night. :laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Hell, when I was 26, I was working for GC's building ground up & in the best shape of my life. Work all day, run till the wee hours of the morning. 4-5 hours sleep was the norm. Break time & lunch time found me in my truck taking a cat nap, so I & wash, rinse repeat it all over again the next day/night. :laughing:


Only on CT could a guy like me feel lazy for only workin 85 hrs a week... :no: Some of you guys are animals. :thumbup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Only on CT could a guy like me feel lazy for only workin 85 hrs a week... :no: Some of you guys are animals. :thumbup:



We walked up hill to school both ways in the snow too.:laughing::laughing:

:laughing:

We've already got in 43 hours this week, with 3 days left to go. (worked all day Sunday)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

...


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

I make my million doing 40 hours out in the field per week, sometimes 45 hours but only when I need to make two million.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Only on CT could a guy like me feel lazy for only workin 85 hrs a week... :no: Some of you guys are animals. :thumbup:


_Were_ animals, thank you. Besides, Pinwheel cheated - partying half the night doesn't really count:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think I've worked a solid 50 hour week since I had kids. Sometimes I hit 40 hours.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

ranteso said:


> I make my million doing 40 hours out in the field per week, sometimes 45 hours but only when I need to make two million.


I was talking to an electrician friend a while back who is getting older and I knew was having some knee problems. I asked him if he was going to start slowing down.

He says, "yep, I'm cut back to half days."

I say, "really"

"Yep, now I only work 12 hr days." :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I don't think I've worked a solid 50 hour week since I had kids. Sometimes I hit 40 hours.


I am happy with getting 8 hours a day, with about 6 being really productive. I don't want to work more then that, I want to spend my extra time at home with the kids or taking them some place cool.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to work lot's of hours way back when, then I regained my senses. I rarely go more than 8 hrs, but occasionally more if I really really need to. It is not worth the trouble and aggravation working long hours. 

Good customers will wait for you, bad ones will not. Most of my customers know about the wait and try to get on my list way before they want the job done. They also know I don't do deadlines, it's done when it's done.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

rrk said:


> I used to work lot's of hours way back when, then I regained my senses. I rarely go more than 8 hrs, but occasionally more if I really really need to. It is not worth the trouble and aggravation working long hours.
> 
> Good customers will wait for you, bad ones will not. Most of my customers know about the wait and try to get on my list way before they want the job done. They also know I don't do deadlines, it's done when it's done.


I like that policy about not doing deadlines. Deadlines can really get a guy in trouble and turn work into a not very fun thing pretty quick.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am happy with getting 8 hours a day, with about 6 being really productive. I don't want to work more then that, I want to spend my extra time at home with the kids or taking them some place cool.



I don't have kids & my wife works with me. When we're on the job, I'm the boss. Off the job, not so much, that's why I work so much.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> I don't have kids & my wife works with me. When we're on the job, I'm the boss. Off the job, not so much, that's why I work so much.:laughing::laughing:


Now it all makes sense... :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So I'm curious... when ya'll say working 12 hours, is this all field or shop work? Or does this include paper work and such as well? Does it include researching stuff (I.e. being on CT, looking at manufacture's sites, or whatever that may mean for you)?

I'm just kind of curious, are these hours anything related to your business in any way or just actual labor?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I havent done one that long in a while, but I am doing a big plant roof replacement Fri-Sunday for a good while and my other jobs Mon-Thurs. My brother and I are partners and I havent seen him twice in the last three weeks. Lol. He is doing the same on his jobs.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So I'm curious... when ya'll say working 12 hours, is this all field or shop work? Or does this include paper work and such as well? Does it include researching stuff (I.e. being on CT, looking at manufacture's sites, or whatever that may mean for you)?
> 
> I'm just kind of curious, are these hours anything related to your business in any way or just actual labor?


I count drive time, plus productive work. Book time, ordering supplies & research don't get billed for, so I don't count it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So I'm curious... when ya'll say working 12 hours, is this all field or shop work? Or does this include paper work and such as well? Does it include researching stuff (I.e. being on CT, looking at manufacture's sites, or whatever that may mean for you)?
> 
> I'm just kind of curious, are these hours anything related to your business in any way or just actual labor?


I count 530 am to 7 am home office time. Crew scheduling and emails. HBA president stuff ect..

7 to 7 in the evening , I generally account for in my personal time log. Sometimes thats an HBA or Chamber board meeting or a ribbon cutting, or getting my hair cut or whatever. Most of the time its hauling ass from one job to another and doing material takeoffs and delivering materials and BS like that unfortunately. Havent worn my bags much this year. When I do its generally after my hands quit on me and go home. Lol

I dont count evening office time after my kid goes to bed, half or more of my time is reading an article or CT. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just got back from the shop at10:50. And before that I was back at 9:15 and before that I was back at 6:30, got there at 9am.

Had a guy that owns a plumbing outfit come in and needed to have me make a railing that he damaged that needs to be done for Friday. It's an easy job, about an hour fifteens worth of real work. Lots of time in between.

Cutting the board, doweling and gluing was about 25 minutes, hour dry time. 4 minutes to setup the router and round over the edges, 4 minutes to sand. About 10 minutes per coat of lacquer, mostly cleaning the gun after 35 seconds of spraying, then wait at least an hour to dry for the next coat. Using a post catalyzed conversion varnish which has an 8 hour pot life. So I wanted to use it before it went bad, hence the late night rides to the shop.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Treefiddy?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

x23 or /4.375 depending on where the decimal point in that treefiddy is. They supplied the wood, I was just labor.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Slackers!

Up at 630 am Sunday....

wire some extra lighting in my shop...

materials run.....

lay 200 sq. ft. of 12x24's (4 "rooms" within a Master Bath)... 

(get home at 4am)

Up at 7am Monday...

meet Inspector at 9am....

re-hang T&G beadboard wainscoting...

block, prep and CBU the shower (existing out of plumb/square POS)....

set my drain, lay my deck mud....

Home at 9pm.

Up at 6am......home at 10pm Tue (prepping my shower...etc...etc....).

Up at 8am today......typing this from the front porch of my jobsite at 12:18am....waiting for Jenn to finish spraying the final coat on the wain.

And that's just days 9 through 12 of a 16 (hopefully) day slugfest. Days 1-4 were as long.....5-8 a bit slower, trying to work around my plumber and electrician.


Starting to feel them a lot more these days, but I have to do something to pay for the eight balls and strippers.:whistling

For some reason, I actually enjoy pushing the limits of my endurance.
I also enjoy the fact that my employees, who are half my age, have to run split shifts to keep up with me.:laughing:

Make hay while the sun shines......and cash big checks. :thumbsup:

EDIT: I forgot to add.......
Clients are on vacay for two weeks, so it's in my best interests to get most of it wrapped before they return. Less daily protection/set-up,breakdown/cleanup......longer hours possible......free to blast Jay-Z......less hassle.(period)


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I count from when I head out in the morning.

Typical day is up at 5, out the door around 6 to take my wife to work. Then depending on the job, it's back home to load the truck and head out. Hit hardware store, get to job around 7:30 or 8:30 depending on travel time. Work until 4 or 5, take wife home then head to next job for 3 or 4 hours. Then rinse wash repeat 7 days a week right now. Usually between stops I stop in to check a job or meet a customer.

I do try and slow down on the weekends and do close in jobs. This week I have had to slow a bit just out of sheer exhaustion. This morning I sold a bathroom dry rot repair and went home and played hooky.

There was supposed to be a big storm so I had already scheduled the day away from the jobsites.

So it may be a 16 hour day, but there is some break up in there. Still, it is mainly working. If I get home before 6, I feel guilty. If I get home at 10 I feel guilty. I guess that is the business this time of year.

Probably at least another month before I can take a real day off, especially since I added that bathroom repair into an already overloaded schedule. 

I am now doing my repairs as T&M, as I don't have time to do up an estimate and if I am going to go balls out for the next month or so, I gotta make sure it pays well. I also started raising prices. I am tired of working like a dog and still having cash flow problems.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I did those long hour days a lot. Average year was 3100 hours. I'm done with that. I'd rather be a bit poorer than loose so much time to work. Into the shop for 8:30-9 and home for 5:30-6:30


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I did those long hour days a lot. Average year was 3100 hours. I'm done with that. I'd rather be a bit poorer than loose so much time to work. Into the shop for 8:30-9 and home for 5:30-6:30


This what I plan for next year. This year there were/are some extenuating circumstances that had to be in the mix. Hopefully next year I will have more shop work and less job site work. If not next year, then the following one. I'm getting to old for these long days.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahhhh...Y'all are counting your hours from leaving in the morning to getting home at night. If I do it that way - I'm working too much :laughing: I've slowed down and got out of the mindset of trying to cram 8 days of work into 7. Now I aim for 5 days a week (or less) and 8 hours a day (actual site time). All work and no play make me a cranky bastard according to my wife. And to my kids, friends, parents, neighbors, people I don't know...


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I count from when I head out in the morning.
> 
> Typical day is up at 5, out the door around 6 to take my wife to work. Then depending on the job, it's back home to load the truck and head out. Hit hardware store, get to job around 7:30 or 8:30 depending on travel time. Work until 4 or 5, take wife home then head to next job for 3 or 4 hours. Then rinse wash repeat 7 days a week right now. Usually between stops I stop in to check a job or meet a customer.
> 
> ...


Guilt........

Weeks like this make me feel just peachy when I'm spending a couple weeks on flats skiff down in the Keys in October.

Work hard...then, play hard.

If I didn't do the former......I couldn't truly enjoy the latter.

I also just got a call to do a rush job on some bookcases.......ready by Monday for a designer in DC. My attitude is, "you have the right money, I'll get em there". Everything has a number. To add them to my already ridiculous schedule........this number will have many zeros after it.

I love this chit!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I make up for all the hours working, by taking a month off to do nothing but hunt in the fall. Sad part is, I work as hard at that as I do my job.

My neighbor stopped by one day. He runs cattle across from my house. In the conversation, he says, I've come to the conclusion, you 2 just like to work. Seems like everytime I chore, you 2 are working at something.

I've come to the conclusion, I think he's right.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

An old boss taught me to work 8 hours a day 5 days a week, if you ain't making it on that then you need a new job. More than 8 hours a day in the Texas heat is counter productive anyway.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

We're at 61 hours this week with 2 days to go. Feel like the little engine that could, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Make a living on 6 hrs a day, 5 days a week. If you can't, do something else. If you can, work as much as want beyond 30, but DON'T BLOW ALL THE MONEY.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Make a living on 6 hrs a day, 5 days a week. If you can't, do something else. If you can, work as much as want beyond 30, but DON'T BLOW ALL THE MONEY.



We're makin bank right now baby. Like not having to sweat in the winter if the phone quits ringing.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Mark my words, something will happen to you, your family or other loved ones to snap you right out of this non stop working. It may just be your kids growing up and you realizing what you missed, or it may be worse.

But it will happen


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

rrk said:


> Mark my words, something will happen to you, your family or other loved ones to snap you right out of this non stop working. It may just be your kids growing up and you realizing what you missed, or it may be worse.
> 
> But it will happen


This I know. One more month of this and the hump should be over for good. Then regular 10-12 hour days.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

rrk said:


> Mark my words, something will happen to you, your family or other loved ones to snap you right out of this non stop working. It may just be your kids growing up and you realizing what you missed, or it may be worse.
> 
> But it will happen


Age is what's going to shut us down, that's why we're working like we are right now. We're basically running 2 businesses & that's because we see the writing on the wall. We're not getting younger & our days of laying hardwood floors are limited. Which is why we built our new wood shop & are in the process of building a clientel for that side of our business. When our bodies tell us we can't keep doing floors, we'll already have the woodworking business going full steam. 

Without a doubt, its going to be a few tough years for us while we make this transition. But we both grew up in farm country & have never known anything but hard work, so I'm confident we'll make it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

rrk said:


> Mark my words, something will happen to you, your family or other loved ones to snap you right out of this non stop working. It may just be your kids growing up and you realizing what you missed, or it may be worse.
> 
> But it will happen


I agree 100% but there is the other side of that equation also. Sucky 9-5 job that pays crap, being stuck with drama addicted co workers who are the equivalent of teenage girls, no financial security, and the thought of a dream of your own business that you had for years but never acted upon. Being stuck in your own prison of "what could have been." Sometimes you have to act upon an opportunity while its there.

The Bible says moderation in all things. I'm trying real hard how to figure out how to balance God, family, and work.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

rrk said:


> Mark my words, something will happen to you, your family or other loved ones to snap you right out of this non stop working. It may just be your kids growing up and you realizing what you missed, or it may be worse.
> 
> But it will happen


Dairy farmer a few miles from here worked every day all their life - long hours. Had to slow down for a couple years before she died @ 80.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> The Bible says moderation in all things. I'm trying real hard how to figure out how to balance God, family, and work.


Mormons I know have a decent way. Family home night - everyone is at home together once a week. Date night with just the wife once a week. Night out 1 on 1 with each kid once a month, regular church attendance.

That's a rough outline - seems to work OK.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't get it. Talk to anybody in the Navy based on a ship or sub. They go on deployment for months and don't see their spouse or kids, and can work crazy hours for a lot less money. A lot less.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I don't get it. Talk to anybody in the Navy based on a ship or sub. They go on deployment for months and don't see their spouse or kids, and can work crazy hours for a lot less money. A lot less.


They can go for months with hours off instead of days off.

No weekends or holidays.

Submarine duty is based on an 18 hour day. 6 on a duty station, the other twelve doing maintenance or training then some sleep and eat.

Goes on for about 3 months.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Dairy farmer a few miles from here worked every day all their life - long hours. Had to slow down for a couple years before she died @ 80.


But he was home near the family not 30 miles away


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I don't get it. Talk to anybody in the Navy based on a ship or sub. They go on deployment for months and don't see their spouse or kids, and can work crazy hours for a lot less money. A lot less.


I know it's possible to do it, my point is why do it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

rrk said:


> I know it's possible to do it, my point is why do it.



Why? I've got something in my gut driving me to always want to do more than I actually got done.

My father passed at the age of 56. Due to years of health issues, my mother was left in less than great financial standing. I think that's part of what drives me. I'm 50 years old & I just can't stand the possibility of leaving my wife in the same financial status.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Age is what's going to shut us down, that's why we're working like we are right now. We're basically running 2 businesses & that's because we see the writing on the wall. We're not getting younger & our days of laying hardwood floors are limited. Which is why we built our new wood shop & are in the process of building a clientel for that side of our business. When our bodies tell us we can't keep doing floors, we'll already have the woodworking business going full steam.
> 
> Without a doubt, its going to be a few tough years for us while we make this transition. But we both grew up in farm country & have never known anything but hard work, so I'm confident we'll make it.


Now no one knows your business better than you, but I'll speak my mind anyway. Your business now is primarily hardwood floors with a little furniture and custom cabinet making. Your plan is to get away from physically exerting hardwood floors and move to somewhat less physical cabinet making.

Those are both by nature physical tasks, I would make the assumption that it would take far more time to teach someone how to build nice furniture and cabinets then it would to teach them to install hardwood.

Why not train someone to do your hardwood floor installations and have them take care of that side of the business?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Now no one knows your business better than you, but I'll speak my mind anyway. Your business now is primarily hardwood floors with a little furniture and custom cabinet making. Your plan is to get away from physically exerting hardwood floors and move to somewhat less physical cabinet making.
> 
> Those are both by nature physical tasks, I would make the assumption that it would take far more time to teach someone how to build nice furniture and cabinets then it would to teach them to install hardwood.
> 
> Why not train someone to do your hardwood floor installations and have them take care of that side of the business?


Finding someone willing to actually work, is next to impossible. How the hell am I supposed to find someone who would actually preserve our reputation?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Finding someone willing to actually work, is next to impossible. How the hell am I supposed to find someone who would actually preserve our reputation?


It's been done by many businesses before.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Screw all those hours. I want to enjoy things, my kids, spontaneous weekend trips, etc. 

A few years ago I resolved to not work myself to death. I can survive for 3 months of nothing if I have to, but it never happens. 

Work ethic is great, but so is enjoying other things. I want to have time to enjoy my old trucks, go to auctions, take my kids someplace fun. 

All this while I have been putting the mrs. through nursing school. 

Living simple helps, no car loans, no CC debt, etc.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Screw all those hours. I want to enjoy things, my kids, spontaneous weekend trips, etc.
> 
> 
> > A few years ago I resolved to not work myself to death. I can survive for 3 months of nothing if I have to, but it never happens.
> ...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Yeah, I've seen before where you told us you were lazy.:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> Seriously, it seems we work these insane hours this time of year, every year. Usually only last a couple months, then work slows enough to work normal hours. This summer has been different & I'm not sure why.
> ...


Make your next investment in human capital, then you can make money while you are out in the woods hunting or relaxing in Florida.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Make your next investment in human capital, then you can make money while you are out in the woods hunting or relaxing in Florida.


I have trust issues.:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's why mine will be a RN very soon.


Then you'll really be able to buy equipment. :thumbup:

We are hoping to have kids soon and then my wife will be a stay at home mom. Getting her involved at that point will make more sense.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can get a bigger shop then!!!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Then you'll really be able to buy equipment. :thumbup:
> 
> We are hoping to have kids soon and then my wife will be a stay at home mom. Getting her involved at that point will make more sense.


I wouldnt trust that 100%. My wife was supposed to stay home too, she went back after 4 months, didnt like being a stay at home mom. 

Im with Warner on the little lady staying to her own stuff. She doesnt want to work for me, and I dont want her in my books. Lol. She isnt a book keeper. 

My SIL is educated for accounting and admin. Looks like she will take my moms place.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Jaws said:


> I wouldnt trust that 100%. My wife was supposed to stay home too, she went back after 4 months, didnt like being a stay at home mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife is one of twelve. The only thing she wants is to be a stay at home mom. Just haven't had any luck making that happen yet. 

I do appreciate the advice on the books. I can see how that could become a source of conflict.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> I do appreciate the advice on the books. I can see how that could become a source of conflict.



Not necessarily. My parents do it very well. My mom also likes being an office manager. My wife doesnt.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

KAP said:


> Until you are financially secure (and this is for everyone not necessarily you Pinwheel, but since you addressed it)... Buy term insurance... removes that as an issue in your life... the little amount you pay each year in comparison to the time you are giving up with your loved ones is a pittance...
> 
> This way you get the best of both worlds... :thumbsup:


We do. We've bought enough term insurance on each of us to pay off all our debt. Double indemnity, so my insurance man said to be sure to die in an accident instead of my sleep.:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> My wife is one of twelve. The only thing she wants is to be a stay at home mom. Just haven't had any luck making that happen yet.
> 
> I do appreciate the advice on the books. I can see how that could become a source of conflict.


It turns into WW3 when she finds out you are writing off triple digit bar tabs.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> It turns into WW3 when she finds out you are writing off triple digit bar tabs.


Or spending an average working man's salary on tools...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I really can't complain. My wife never asks for anything other than time with me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I really can't complain. My wife never asks for anything other than time with me.


Soon enough you will be asking if you can just cut a cheque instead. :laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Soon enough you will be asking if you can just cut a cheque instead. :laughing:



She is all about quality time.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Man, this got deep.

For the record, I'm going for the full 24 today. Ok, you caught me napping here, but I get a break every 8 right? 

I have currently finished 1/4 of the nightmare jobs. 2/4 are within striking distance, and the last 1/4 will be wrapped up by Monday. After that, I'm ****ing off for two weeks and driving to the Hudson Bay. I hope it's cold as hell.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have done more than my fair share of the working from 7am until 1 or 2 am. and that was for some one else on salary. 
Now i try not to work weekends and not past 5 so i get evenings to spend with my son.
This summer i didnt get much work in or grow the business any, but i was doing something with my son just about every weekend. we went camping or to the beach cottage a lot so far. I figure when school starts i can start slowing down on that concentrate on getting work lined up more than a week or 2 in advance. 

i also agree with Darcy about keeping the wife out, she already complains about it too much.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> We do. We've bought enough term insurance on each of us to pay off all our debt. Double indemnity, so my insurance man said to be sure to die in an accident instead of my sleep.:laughing:


Good to hear, but if your insurance guy was doing his job, you would have enough to pay off your debts AND have enough that if you invested it, it would replace your income...

Depending on your situation, double indemnity may not cover it... This is important stuff... for so little money, you can have peace of mind knowing your family is provided for whether you make it to the goal personally or pass early...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Just curious, what happens if you go over 12/day for more than a couple weeks.
> 
> I'd say I get a little depressed and unmotivated. It is more of a mental thing that physically tired.
> 
> My problem is that this is also my hobby so when I get home at night or on Sundays I'm either on CT, looking at tools, watching carpentry videos, etc. I take very little time away to actually completely unplug from things "work related".


I know that feeling.
For me, its the only thing i do.. So it really really sucks when even my favorite thing starts to get me down.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

FramingPro said:


> I know that feeling.
> For me, its the only thing i do.. So it really really sucks when even my favorite thing starts to get me down.


Yep. I'm learning that its good to just do something that completely detaches your brain from anything work related once in a while. Especially when you've been runnin full tilt for while. Its the stopping that gets ya.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Today I only worked 10 hours and I feel like I got away with something.

When will this madness end!? Give me September dammit! My kingdom for Labor Day!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was up for 36 hours straight on a 3 state, 1200 mile sprint for cast iron. 

I think I saw the black dog.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Why does the idea of working 14-20-some odd hours a day seem ludicrous to me?

Granted, at this point in my life/career I'm only an employee, and I think I get the point that owning your own business requires you to go the extra mile to succeed, but at what point does it become counterproductive? Not only to your family/social life, but also the work itself? At what point does the inevitable burnout start to manifest itself in shoddy work, more mistakes than usual, and a short fuse with those you encounter most often?

I've worked on side jobs at night after having worked an eight hour shift with a one hour commute each way, and it's tough on all fronts. I understand that sometimes we overbook and overextend ourselves, and a deadline is a deadline, but I don't think that makes it a life-and-deathline. 

I'm of the mindset that a day to recharge and reset the brainwaves isn't only good for me, but for the customers and their projects as well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

When I was crazy busy working 12+ hours a day plus weekend and then I did an 8 hour day it was the same feeling.


That's it???


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was up for 36 hours straight on a 3 state, 1200 mile sprint for cast iron.
> 
> I think I saw the black dog.


If you were a trucker that would be a serious log violation.:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

JR Shepstone said:


> Why does the idea of working 14-20-some odd hours a day seem ludicrous to me?
> 
> Granted, at this point in my life/career I'm only an employee, and I think I get the point that owning your own business requires you to go the extra mile to succeed, but at what point does it become counterproductive? Not only to your family/social life, but also the work itself? At what point does the inevitable burnout start to manifest itself in shoddy work, more mistakes than usual, and a short fuse with those you encounter most often?
> 
> ...


Oh burnout does happen. Then you have to back it off to 10 hour days 6 days a week.:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

JR Shepstone said:


> I'm of the mindset that a day to recharge and reset the brainwaves isn't only good for me, but for the customers and their projects as well.


Sundays are always off for me no matter what. I don't always mentally take the day off but I never do any physical work. Without that day I would burn out much quicker.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I am in no way trying to promote this lifestyle. I have made a litany of poor decisions this month which have left me overextended, behind schedule, and feeling fairly desperate to get out of this. 
One of the 4 awful jobs that are plaguing my life afforded me the opportunity to work overnights in an empty warehouse. This was my chance to get up from under it, so I have been taking it and condensing two weeks of misery into one week of extreme misery. The job I'm doing overnights at is assembling boltless shelving units. There's virtually no way I can screw it up so no matter how tired I am I can keep working. They've also got wifi there so I can listen to whatever I want. Aside from the fact that I would punch a stranger in the face to take a nap, it's actually been pretty nice.
I finished job 2/4 today, which means I just have to wrap up two more and I'll be back to a normal working life. Soon. Soon.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My situation is I traded n out some storage space and rent over the last few years. Those chickens have all come home to roost at the same time.

One house has to be ready to sell in a couple weeks and I need to clear my stuff and the landlords stuff out of a 16,000 square foot warehouse with nowhere to put anything. Both are needed to be done by the end of the month and I also need to make a living at my real job. Needless to say, burn out has already hit, but there is no stopping now.

I have slowed a bit this week because I had to, but tomorrow will be a long 12-16 hour day to try and get things nearly done on the house.

After the beginning of the month a year long sprint will finally be done.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You do what you gotta do. Sometimes long hours come with the self employed person. If you can't handle it, get a 7-4 job working for someone else.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Most I'll do is 14 hours. Had one of those this week when a customer wanted some closets lined with cedar the day before they moved in. Great planning on their part. 
Sunday is family day unless there's an emergency. My daughter goes to bed at 7p and I've only missed putting her to bed a hand full of times and I'd like to stick to that because ultimately that is more important than some guy's closet.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> Why does the idea of working 14-20-some odd hours a day seem ludicrous to me?
> 
> Granted, at this point in my life/career I'm only an employee, and I think I get the point that owning your own business requires you to go the extra mile to succeed, but at what point does it become counterproductive? Not only to your family/social life, but also the work itself? At what point does the inevitable burnout start to manifest itself in shoddy work, more mistakes than usual, and a short fuse with those you encounter most often?
> 
> ...


As I've said on this forum before, I grew up in farm country & have a farmers mentality when it comes to work. Certain times of the year, long hours are the norm, your just mentally prepared for it when that time of year rolls around.

Farmers are battling mother nature & the wet seasons. Putting heavy equipment on wet ground destroys the ground. So when you've got dry weather, you go like hell till the crops are in, or the crops are out. They put lights on tractors & combines for a reason.

Burnout for sure happens. Going into yesterday morning, I was at 69 hours for the week. When I woke up yesterday morning, I was mentally toast. I laid around till about 11, went to the shop & put in a couple hours & just couldn't get my mind around what I needed to get done, so I broke for lunch & a long afternoon of vegging. About 5 pm, my batteries were recharged somewhat, so I took another stab at shop work & spent 3 very productive hours in the shop. 

I don't like working Sundays either, but since I goofed off yesterday, I'm gonna have to log some hours in the shop today. Hopefully, in a few weeks I can break this farmers mentality of work & get back to normal 10 hour days.:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I am in no way trying to promote this lifestyle.


Easy, if someone asks you if you're into "the lifestyle", that isn't what they're talking about.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> As I've said on this forum before, I grew up in farm country & have a farmers mentality when it comes to work. Certain times of the year, long hours are the norm, your just mentally prepared for it when that time of year rolls around.
> 
> Farmers are battling mother nature & the wet seasons. Putting heavy equipment on wet ground destroys the ground. So when you've got dry weather, you go like hell till the crops are in, or the crops are out. They put lights on tractors & combines for a reason.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Same here. I've got farm blood. When its time to go, you go. Same thing for us in this business. You know the snows comin so you better make hay while the suns shinin.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Easy, if someone asks you if you're into "the lifestyle", that isn't what they're talking about.



Probably won't help my cause then that I took today off to go to the NY Gift Fair at the Chelsea Piers. So much fab houseware, how could I pass it up?


----------

